#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Problema de Sinal alto com MIMOSA B5c

## alextaws

Amigos e colegas do forum, tudo bem com vocês?

Mais uma vez venho compartilhar algo que já acontece comigo a um tempo, gostaria da opinião e experiência de resolução caso tenha tido alguma, um de vocês.

Tenho um enlace de Mimosa B5c com 5 saltos, ano passado quando montei ele, show de bola, banda passante boa, sem problema com oscilação no sinal, mais esse ano o problema começou.
Alguns saltos aleatoriamente o sinal oscila bastante, como por exemplo sinal em -56 ou -58, pular para -78, -82 e vai subindo, não é escolhido qual salto, mais acontece em um, quando não em outro salto, vale lembrar que a primeira coisa que faço a conferência e do nível de ruido do salto, ruido menor possível, ficando perfeito pra passagem de banda, uso banda de um salto 2x80, o restante 1x80 e afirmo que não houve diferença nenhuma com oscilação de sinal, as oscilações continuaram do mesmo jeito, atualizei o firmware e nada de resolver, esqueci de mencionar essas oscilações acontecem tanto de dia, quando de noite, não escolhe o dia e a hora.

a pergunta: Por que ao montar todo o enlace não tive problemas e só agora depois de mais de um ano, esse prolema surgiu?

conversando com um colega do ramo que tem provedor e enlace com mimosa também, ele passa pelo mesmo problema, a distância entre as torre deles é abaixo que 30km.
No meu cenário a distância vária de 25.6 até 42km, e as oscilação e em todos eles aleatoriamente sem dia e hora para escolher, já ocorreu tanto de dia quanto de noite.

Alguma opinião, colega @*rubem*

----------


## URSOFT

Boa noite. acredito ser um problema de hardware que possa gerar essa variação de potência na transmissão ou até mesmo nas antenas que dependendo da qualidade pode perder suas devidas propriedades com o tempo.
Entre em contato com telefone ou e-mail no suporte da MIMOSA que respondem de imediato e podem resolver esse problema que também tenho em um dois MIMOSAS que tenho.

----------


## alextaws

> Boa noite. acredito ser um problema de hardware que possa gerar essa variação de potência na transmissão ou até mesmo nas antenas que dependendo da qualidade pode perder suas devidas propriedades com o tempo.
> Entre em contato com telefone ou e-mail no suporte da MIMOSA que respondem de imediato e podem resolver esse problema que também tenho em um dois MIMOSAS que tenho.


Certo, farei isso e falarei com o pessoal que me venderam.

----------


## lenimax

Amigao se for alguma parte do dia ou noite, interferencia viu estava com mesmo problema aqui, e custei doscobrir que era uma airgrid m5 fazendo toda cagada, entao se tiver alguma antena na mesma torre com ela isola tudo.

----------


## alextaws

> Amigao se for alguma parte do dia ou noite, interferencia viu estava com mesmo problema aqui, e custei doscobrir que era uma airgrid m5 fazendo toda cagada, entao se tiver alguma antena na mesma torre com ela isola tudo.


Pior que não é.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Meu caro Alextaws, Boa Tarde.

a pergunta: Por que ao montar todo o enlace não tive problemas e só agora depois de mais de um ano, esse prolema surgiu?

Bom, respondendo tuas dúvidas quanto ao problema do enlace..
Essa variação de sinal, quando não é causada por Interferência de outro enlace próximo, pode ser e deve ser causada por uma perda de eficiência dos pigtails. 
Um dos pontos mais criticos dos enlaces com antenas externas, são os pigtails.
Te digo isso pois já instalei uns 50 enlaces de mimosa no brasil todo, configuro diariamente uns 10 enlaces, e o que vejo , é esse problema de pigtails que entram água , pois não tem proteção UVA / UVB e vão ressecando e rachando com o tempo.

Uma das dicas que dou é sempre isolar com silicone o ponto onde o pigtail encaixa no radio, e usar pigtails de alta qualidade. O pessoal da @*ALGcom* antenas fabrica uns pigtails com alta qualidade e durabilidade. Não conheço outro melhor fabricado aqui no brasil e com garantia.

Se precisar de auxilio pra configurar os rádios fico à disposição. 

Abraço.

----------


## lojaimpactus

> Amigos e colegas do forum, tudo bem com vocês?
> 
> Mais uma vez venho compartilhar algo que já acontece comigo a um tempo, gostaria da opinião e experiência de resolução caso tenha tido alguma, um de vocês.
> 
> Tenho um enlace de Mimosa B5c com 5 saltos, ano passado quando montei ele, show de bola, banda passante boa, sem problema com oscilação no sinal, mais esse ano o problema começou.
> Alguns saltos aleatoriamente o sinal oscila bastante, como por exemplo sinal em -56 ou -58, pular para -78, -82 e vai subindo, não é escolhido qual salto, mais acontece em um, quando não em outro salto, vale lembrar que a primeira coisa que faço a conferência e do nível de ruido do salto, ruido menor possível, ficando perfeito pra passagem de banda, uso banda de um salto 2x80, o restante 1x80 e afirmo que não houve diferença nenhuma com oscilação de sinal, as oscilações continuaram do mesmo jeito, atualizei o firmware e nada de resolver, esqueci de mencionar essas oscilações acontecem tanto de dia, quando de noite, não escolhe o dia e a hora.
> 
> a pergunta: Por que ao montar todo o enlace não tive problemas e só agora depois de mais de um ano, esse prolema surgiu?
> 
> ...


Conseguiu resolver?

----------


## Coliseu

já fizemos isso e o problema de cair o sinal e consequentemente o trouthpout acontece sem quer nem pra quer, a solução e jogar essas pragas no lixo e colocar outra coisa.

----------

